# Rain Pants



## balm (May 8, 2012)

What do you guys wear in wet conditions? I can`t seem to find anything reliable.


----------



## Joe46 (May 8, 2012)

Filson Tin Pants


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2012)

Filsons are good, the best in fact, but if you want something just a little lighter Grundens seem to hold up fairly well.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 8, 2012)

Jeans


----------



## wowzers (May 8, 2012)

There is this black stuff made by nasco or something like that, that is pretty good gear. Pretty tough and isn't too expensive. I have tin pants but they are kind of a pain constantly rewaxing them all the time.


----------



## 2dogs (May 8, 2012)

Man I wish it would rain here. I just have fog and mist pants.


----------



## slowp (May 8, 2012)

When it is chilly enough that longjohns can be worn without having heat stroke--Filson Tin Pants. When a bit warmer, rubber overall ones. I tore my Helly Hansens during their first season here. They held up when I was only an engineer. When I returned to timber, they tore. 

I used to get these Army surplus ones that were cheap to buy but held up as well as the spendier kinds. I don't know where you can get those anymore. Carry duck tape.

You can use boot grease instead of the Filson Wax on tin pants. Just be careful where you sit.


----------



## wowzers (May 8, 2012)

My problem with rain gear is I'm getting wet one way or ther other (sweat or rain). Tin pants were pretty good about not sweating like the PVC stuff.


----------



## 056 kid (May 8, 2012)

A pair of wool trousers, or for the real damp days, tin pants over wool underware. I discovered that the wool folks went out of business or something. I wonder how many people will want a replacement? I also think tin pants can be manufactured and sold at profit for less than what filson does..


----------



## balm (May 8, 2012)

wowzers said:


> My problem with rain gear is I'm getting wet one way or ther other (sweat or rain). Tin pants were pretty good about not sweating like the PVC stuff.



Thats what I figure - your screwed either way. I have been wearing a pair of vikings that were half decent for 6 months but now being held together by duck tape. I have a filson tin coat that I am impressed with but am more or less looking for something in the moment that can be slipped over your pants.


----------



## Currently (May 8, 2012)

balm said:


> Thats what I figure - your screwed either way. I have been wearing a pair of vikings that were half decent for 6 months but now being held together by duck tape. I have a filson tin coat that I am impressed with but am more or less looking for something in the moment that can be slipped over your pants.



Filson chaps. Use them for rain and preventing wear and tear on jeans. Got the one with zippers on the bottom to fit over boots.


----------



## madhatte (May 8, 2012)

Currently said:


> Filson chaps. Use them for rain and preventing wear and tear on jeans.



Yep. Dunno if I'll ever go back to raingear again.


----------



## wowzers (May 8, 2012)

balm said:


> Thats what I figure - your screwed either way. I have been wearing a pair of vikings that were half decent for 6 months but now being held together by duck tape. I have a filson tin coat that I am impressed with but am more or less looking for something in the moment that can be slipped over your pants.



This stuff would probably be perfect for you. I'm pretty sure Madsen's sells it but I buy mine at the local saw shop. You can roll the pants up to about the size of a sunday paper. This stuff is incredibly tough, the only thing that got my first pair was a barbed up main line and I caught my leg on some brand new corks.


----------



## Humptulips (May 9, 2012)

wowzers said:


> This stuff would probably be perfect for you. I'm pretty sure Madsen's sells it but I buy mine at the local saw shop. You can roll the pants up to about the size of a sunday paper. This stuff is incredibly tough, the only thing that got my first pair was a barbed up main line and I caught my leg on some brand new corks.



Another vote here for the NASCO. Incredibly tough. Jaggers and saw chain the only thing that will penetrate it and it doesn't tear easily after a hole starts.
Very slick though. Don't fall down in the snow on a steep hillside. You'll be at the bottom.


----------



## mile9socounty (May 9, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Filson Tin Pants



Tin pants. Thin long johns underneath or you can be brave and just run them in your skivvies.


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Another vote here for the NASCO. Incredibly tough. Jaggers and saw chain the only thing that will penetrate it and it doesn't tear easily after a hole starts.
> Very slick though. Don't fall down in the snow on a steep hillside. You'll be at the bottom.



Now I want some. The ski area is closed. I could walk up to the top and....well, maybe better not.


----------



## Gologit (May 9, 2012)

slowp said:


> Now I want some. The ski area is closed. I could walk up to the top and....well, maybe better not.



We'll want video of that! :biggrin:


----------



## balm (May 9, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Tin pants. Thin long johns underneath or you can be brave and just run them in your skivvies.



Always wanted to give the tin pants a try just not sure how they do in the heat? I have a gift cert that I could use to get em for around 80 bucks shipped so might give em a shot.


----------



## balm (May 9, 2012)

wowzers said:


> This stuff would probably be perfect for you. I'm pretty sure Madsen's sells it but I buy mine at the local saw shop. You can roll the pants up to about the size of a sunday paper. This stuff is incredibly tough, the only thing that got my first pair was a barbed up main line and I caught my leg on some brand new corks.




How much you pay for em?


----------



## wowzers (May 9, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Very slick though. Don't fall down in the snow on a steep hillside. You'll be at the bottom.



If I had kids I would just buy them a pair to use as sleds.


----------



## wowzers (May 9, 2012)

If I remember it is fifty for the top and fifty for the bottoms.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 9, 2012)

It depends on how wet you care to get . Being wet isn't a problem if your boots fit very well . With 2 pair of socks if your boots fit.its not too big a deal if your feet are wet . . Just because its raining doesn't mean you need rain gear . Depends on how hard its raining . . If its cold and windy a half decent rain gear jacket without a hood is good and your cutting chaps . . Cotton tshirts are to be avoided .


----------



## tramp bushler (May 9, 2012)

Beins I logged thinned trees and cut timber in Southeast Alaska for over 20 years , which is just another way of saying I logged in the rain for over 20 years , I kinda know something about workin in the rain . 
These snug fitting Under Armour polyester t shirts are good 1st layer . Cotton will get you killed if things go wrong . If your workin in the riggin , bib rain gear is good with light or mid weight polyesyer long john bottoms under . For citting alot of times I don't even wear a slicker . Just cuttin pants or riggin pants with chaps and a Worsterlon shirt . Always jave a slicker in my tramp sack tho .


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2012)

I only mentioned pants. I can't wear rain coats unless it is cold or I'm standing around. Instead, I dress to get dampish--following Tramp's recommendation kind of with a light weight polyester top on. Then, a lightweight fleece sweater. If I'm moving, that's all I need. If I've got to be standing around a lot, then I'll have a rain coat on. 

Keep dry clothes in the pickup. I could usually be back at the pickup around lunchtime, and would change into another fleece sweater, and finish out the day. Then, I'd have a third dry one to pull on. That's why an extended cab pickup is a good thing. 

Dry feet are another matter. Feet need to be dry. Good boots and wick dry socks, and then a boot dryer, --I have a Peet, to take the dampness out overnight.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 10, 2012)

The Ben Davis 50/50 poly/cotton Frisco jeans and 50/50 hickory shirts are pretty in wet weather and they last a long time .
Unless your in alot of serious devils club Tin Pants are way too expensive any more . And thry don't last more than a few months . And you need to get them at least 2 sizes too big .


----------



## mile9socounty (May 10, 2012)

I dont wear rain jackets unless were cutting at the snow line or in the snow. In a down pour or just a good rain. I wear knitted wool sweaters I pick up from the goodwill or salvation army. Before anyone ask's, yes sometimes I can look like "Clark Griswold" from National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. They keep my really warm and fairly dry. For a light drissle day, just a thing cotton hooded sweat shirt and a hickory.


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> I dont wear rain jackets unless were cutting at the snow line or in the snow. In a down pour or just a good rain. I wear knitted wool sweaters I pick up from the goodwill or salvation army. Before anyone ask's, yes sometimes I can look like "Clark Griswold" from National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. They keep my really warm and fairly dry. For a light drissle day, just a thing cotton hooded sweat shirt and a hickory.



I can identify with that. Before I became sensitive to wool, I found a bright red, yellow, orange striped ski sweater for 50 cents at a yard sale. It had padded elbows and arms--for protection from hitting gates while racing. It was great to wear in Devil's Club. The padding worked well. Colorful but practical.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 14, 2012)

I used to wear raingear but switched to filson tin pants. Got tired of sweating and overheating in the raingear. You still sweat in the tin pants but they breath much better so it's not as bad of problem. As someone said before get a light pair of long johns for the warmer days. They are a pain to wax though and expensive. Been thinkin bout gettin a tin coat. Haven't decided which one to get yet though. 

If its not a complete downpour and you''re workin pretty hard you don't really need it as you're wet but warm. Like people said fleece and wool will keep you warm while bein damp.


----------



## balm (Aug 20, 2012)

ended up buying the tin bibs - looking forward to breaking them in... Figured I could toss them on over my pants if need be and will be great in the winter.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Aug 21, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Tin pants. Thin long johns underneath or you can be brave and just run them in your skivvies.



Holy carp suckers.

I know this is old, but I just saw it. Man alive runnin tin pants in your skivvies, I give it to ya brother you're tougher than most and that includes me for sure.

Good luck with your tin gear. It's good stuff and should do ya well. Remember this keep it warm. leave it in the truck and it gets super cold over night, thaw and warm them before you do anything. Them buggers will get stiff and break on ya, never would have believed it had I not seen it with my own two eye balls. But, sure enough it was a hair below 0 and the got wet before the freeze and in the morning the broke at the fold. Man was old Bull up set.



Owl


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 21, 2012)

balm said:


> ended up buying the tin bibs - looking forward to breaking them in... Figured I could toss them on over my pants if need be and will be great in the winter.



I hope you got them big! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!""

Tin pants shrink FAST! Tin hats shrink even faster!


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone else wear gore-tex raingear? There's plenty of mention of tin pants and rubber gear but no mention of gore-tex or any of the other equivalents


----------



## slowp (Aug 21, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I hope you got them big! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!""
> 
> Tin pants shrink FAST! Tin hats shrink even faster!



I have not had that problem. I keep growing...all my pants are shrinking. The hat? It hasn't shrunk at all.
To clarify, I think we are now talking about the Filson Tin Hat, not the metal one.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 21, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Anyone else wear gore-tex raingear?



I have a nice set of Gore-Tex. It works well enough, and is light and comfortable, but isn't very tough. It doesn't get much wear. I'd recommend it for the sort of person who holds a sign for a road crew. It won't hold up to rough use.



Spotted Owl said:


> Remember this keep it warm. leave it in the truck and it gets super cold over night, thaw and warm them before you do anything. Them buggers will get stiff and break on ya, never would have believed it had I not seen it with my own two eye balls.



Whoah! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 21, 2012)

I have used a fair amount or GorTex and Cabela's. Dry Plus. It works good for a while. The DryPlus. Is as good as GorTex but devil's club penetrates it real easy then there is a leak. . 
Double tin pants and coat are devil's club proof.

The Folsom Shelter Cloth doesn't shrink as bad as tin cloth but in a good Ketchikan downpour Filson tin hats will shrink a lot in 20 minutes. Sometimes less. Tin pants and coats too.


----------



## Samlock (Aug 21, 2012)

I got a set of gore-tex, which I wear when the snow is wet. The fabric is indeed fragile, but I wear it under my jacket and saw pants. The outer clothing will get wet, but I keep sort of semi dry inside.


----------



## balm (Aug 21, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have not had that problem. I keep growing...all my pants are shrinking. The hat? It hasn't shrunk at all.
> To clarify, I think we are now talking about the Filson Tin Hat, not the metal one.



I have worn the same filson tin hat for ever and have never had a problem with shrinkage - the double tin bibs fit easy over a pair of pants now so I hope I will be alright. Still need to get them hemmed as I didn't buy them through Filson because solomon outfitters has them for about 60 bucks cheaper, just a tip if your looking to buy any of the basic Filson products in the future.


----------



## balm (Aug 21, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Anyone else wear gore-tex raingear? There's plenty of mention of tin pants and rubber gear but no mention of gore-tex or any of the other equivalents



The reason why I decided to go to the tin - I was sick of buying new pants every 6 months - gore-tex doest do well in blackberry or raspberry -


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 21, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Anyone else wear gore-tex raingear? There's plenty of mention of tin pants and rubber gear but no mention of gore-tex or any of the other equivalents



Yes they are great because they breath. I wear them but I also have my Grundens a s backup because it seams Gortex only works for so long it depends on how much rain there is.


----------

